# Texas Past Master Apron Rules



## Mac (Jan 9, 2013)

Okay, I've reviewed the law book and I'm still confused.

What exactly is technically "allowed" on a PM's apron in Texas?  

Blue trim, and a quadrant and compass PM emblem, and that's it?

I ask because I'm gratefully retiring from the East in the Summer.  However, when I sit various Lodges I've seen a number of shiny, ornate, well-decorated aprons that are apparently illegal.


----------



## Bill Lins (Jan 9, 2013)

Seems that way.

What's this "gratefully retiring" stuff? Rough year?


----------



## Mac (Jan 10, 2013)

It's been a great year, just very busy!  We've had an insanely active year, but I'm also full time student.  Looking forward to stepping down so that I can "relax" a little more during my last year in school.  Once I cross the stage, I think my family and I are taking a nice, long, overdue vacation.


----------



## CajunTinMan (Jan 10, 2013)

I don't know but I bought my father a very ornate one. So we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Bill Lins (Jan 10, 2013)

Mac said:


> It's been a great year, just very busy!  We've had an insanely active year, but I'm also full time student.  Looking forward to stepping down so that I can "relax" a little more during my last year in school.  Once I cross the stage, I think my family and I are taking a nice, long, overdue vacation.




Oh, NO you don't- we don't LET Past Masters "retire"!  :wink:

Think I'll call Jimmy Patterson & have him find something for you to do.  :lol:


----------



## jwhoff (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm so pumped up about the EAST ... I've aligned myself for one more salvo in an unsuspecting lodge next year!

:confused1:   

Then, of course, I'd very much like to fade off into the twilight.  Don't anyone tell Wild Bill though.

:49:


----------



## Mac (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm going with the white-on-white design so that it's there if you're looking for it, but is otherwise decently subtle.  I am getting a custom PM jewel made, though.  We'll see if the Lodge wants to make it a tradition.  Pictures when it's done.


----------



## Roy Vance (Mar 30, 2013)

Bother Mac,

If you are looking for a White on White PM apron, I saw on just the other day on a website that I use quite often. www.masonicshop.com is the site. I don't know if you are familiar with it, but most of the stuff is made by Masons. The business is owned and operated by a Mason. I hope this is a little bit helpful. Oh, by the way, the price I saw was only $90.00.  :thumbup1:



Roy Vance
San Angelo Lodge 570
San Angelo, Tx JD
Phil Head Lodge 1415
Carlsbad, Tx JW


----------



## Mac (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks, Brother Vance!  I actually am wearing a custom ring I bought from their site a year or two ago. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Mar 31, 2013)

Mac, check out brotherhood aprons. They are great quality, handmade by a brother in geogia. I bought a nice plain white with satin backing and it was like 40 bucks. Ones with embroidering were a little more, but cheaper than 90 bucks. Took about two weeks to get a Texas size one special.


Glen Rose # 525
Granbury # 392


----------



## Mac (Mar 31, 2013)

I like their work, brother.  Glad to know they'll do custom orders.  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Ecossais (Apr 4, 2013)

I've seen many Texas Past Masters wear any number of different Past Master aprons that they bought from a multitude of different regalia manufacturers. Further, I have searched Article 505, Masonic Disciplinary Violations, and it does not list the wearing of a non-standard Past Master apron as a Masonic disciplinary offense.


----------



## chrmc (Apr 4, 2013)

Ecossais said:


> I've seen many Texas Past Masters wear any number of different Past Master aprons that they bought from a multitude of different regalia manufacturers. Further, I have searched Article 505, Masonic Disciplinary Violations, and it does not list the wearing of a non-standard Past Master apron as a Masonic disciplinary offense.



Very interesting. Just out of curiosity, but can anyone advise how would a breaking rules be "taxed" if it isn't mentioned under the list of Masonic Disciplinary Violations?


----------



## Bill Lins (Apr 4, 2013)

Ecossais said:


> I've seen many Texas Past Masters wear any number of different Past Master aprons that they bought from a multitude of different regalia manufacturers. Further, I have searched Article 505, Masonic Disciplinary Violations, and it does not list the wearing of a non-standard Past Master apron as a Masonic disciplinary offense.



In the MM Obligation we agreed to abide by the Grand Lodge Law, ALL parts thereof. A violation of any part of one's Obligation IS a Masonic Disciplinary Violation.


----------



## Bill Lins (Apr 4, 2013)

chrmc said:


> can anyone advise how would a breaking rules be "taxed" if it isn't mentioned under the list of Masonic Disciplinary Violations?



Something like an "offending" PM apron, if a "first" offense, would probably garner an informal "Don't wear that no more, boy!" comment from the Powers What Be, but I just can't imagine a complaint going that high up. If anyone attempted to file charges over something so minor, there would have to be something else going on behind the scenes & it would be time for the DDGM to step in & (Masonically) knock heads & straighten things out.

To answer your question more precisely, take a look @ Art. 504:

*Art. 504. Violations Of Obligations And Laws.* 
_Every violation of a Masonic obligation, every violation of the Constitution, Laws, Resolutions or Edicts of this Grand Lodge, or usages and customs of Masonry, and every violation of the laws of the United States, a State, or of a municipality, involving moral turpitude is a Masonic disciplinary violation.
_
Pretty broad "catchall" statement, isn't it?  Just as in our civil & criminal law, every possible violation can't be listed- if it were, Hercules couldn't lift the law book without help. We presume that anyone worthy of becoming a Mason has a fairly good understanding of "right & wrong" and shouldn't push the boundaries thereof. In addition, we _should _be our Brother's keepers and _should _whisper good counsel in the ear of those who put a foot wrong_, _thereby preventing minor situations from escalating to the point where action needs to be taken.


----------



## jwhoff (Apr 4, 2013)

Must back Bro. Bill on this one.  It came up early this year as to what type of PM aprons should be warn at the lodge.  The Secretary and I contacted the DDGM who contacted Grand Lodge.  We were quoted a PGM edict on the subject and will purchase aprons as per stipulated unless and until changes should be made.  Here to for our PM aprons included the year served.  This was the only discrepancy with the edict.


----------



## Mac (Apr 4, 2013)

So an idea I've kicked around for a year or two has been proposing a resolution that would lessen the restrictions on what's allowed on a PM apron.  Based on the number of brothers I've seen wearing them, it looks like there's a legitimate desire for it.  How would you word the resolution?


----------



## jwhoff (Apr 4, 2013)

There's a thought brother.  Would require legal help on that one I'm afraid.

I agree, from appearances, it would be a good topic to address.


----------



## Roy Vance (Apr 4, 2013)

jwhoff said:


> Must back Bro. Bill on this one. It came up early this year as to what type of PM aprons should be warn at the lodge. The Secretary and I contacted the DDGM who contacted Grand Lodge. We were quoted a PGM edict on the subject and will purchase aprons as per stipulated unless and until changes should be made. Here to for our PM aprons included the year served. This was the only discrepancy with the edict.



My question is now, what year was that edict in force?:001_unsure: I know that, unless otherwise stated, all edicts are null and void at the end of the current GM term, but would this one ruffle feathers? I, too, have seen various PMs with some very nice aprons on in lodge for initiations and such, so, I am thinking that more than a few are proud to have been seated in the Oriental Chair for a year.


Roy Vance
San Angelo Lodge 570 JD
San Angelo, TX
Phil Head Lodge 1415 JW
Carlsbad, TX


----------



## Mac (Apr 4, 2013)

Well, Brother Lins hit the nail on the head, though.  If the law says they must meet "X" criteria, with no additional adornment, then that's technically what we have to do.  If brothers would like to be able to wear some of the beautiful custom pieces (such as by the Craftsman's Apron) that are out there, we need a resolution to amend the law.

So who wants to draft it?


----------



## chrmc (Apr 4, 2013)

Mac said:


> So an idea I've kicked around for a year or two has been proposing a resolution that would lessen the restrictions on what's allowed on a PM apron.  Based on the number of brothers I've seen wearing them, it looks like there's a legitimate desire for it.  How would you word the resolution?



Thanks to Brother Bill for the clarifications. As for Mac's question I think it is a good idea, an one that would be support for. The way I'd go about is it to change the present article that reads how PM aprons has to look like and just lessen it. Something along the lines of "A PM apron must fulfil XYZ size, border etc. criteria and must have a square/47th problem etc emblem on them. In addition to this the lodge shall be entitled to put the lodge logo / year / PM name / personal engravings etc. on them as long...."


----------



## Bill Lins (Apr 5, 2013)

roy.vance said:


> I know that, unless otherwise stated, all edicts are null and void at the end of the current GM term



Bro. Vance, that is simply not so. Any GM's Edicts issued during the year are presented to the members of Grand Lodge at the Grand Annual Communication for their consideration. If we approve the edicts (and in most cases we do), they remain in force until changed by another GM or by another vote by the GL members.


----------



## Bill Lins (Apr 5, 2013)

chrmc said:


> and must have a square/47th problem etc emblem on them



I realize that you are just giving an example, but the 47th Problem of Euclid is the emblem on the aprons issued to members of the Committee on Work. I doubt it would be allowed on any others.


----------



## Roy Vance (Apr 5, 2013)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Bro. Vance, that is simply not so. Any GM's Edicts issued during the year are presented to the members of Grand Lodge at the Grand Annual Communication for their consideration. If we approve the edicts (and in most cases we do), they remain in force until changed by another GM or by another vote by the GL members.



Thanks, Brother. I stand corrected. I appreciate all the new education I can get. I don't like making the same mistake twice.


Roy Vance
San Angelo Lodge 570 JD
San Angelo, TX
Phil Head Lodge 1415 JW
Carlsbad, TX


----------



## chrmc (Apr 5, 2013)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> I realize that you are just giving an example, but the 47th Problem of Euclid is the emblem on the aprons issued to members of the Committee on Work. I doubt it would be allowed on any others.



It was just an example as you say, but good point none the less. I wasn't aware of that.


----------



## dfreybur (Apr 5, 2013)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> I realize that you are just giving an example, but the 47th Problem of Euclid is the emblem on the aprons issued to members of the Committee on Work. I doubt it would be allowed on any others.



Interesting and nice variation of practice in the jurisdiction.  The 47th problem is the Past master symbol in a lot of jurisdictions outside of the US and a few within the US.  Neither of the two where I hold membership but traveling for work I have seen the 47th problem on lapel pins and I recognized them as PM pins.

One of my Masonic Education/Moment talks is on layers of meaning in the various PM symbols.  I'll try to remember to include that bit when I offer to present that talk going forward.


----------



## crono782 (Apr 5, 2013)

Will somebody provide a real quick explanation of a GL resolution vs GM edict vs GM decision, please?


----------



## chrmc (Apr 5, 2013)

crono782 said:


> Will somebody provide a real quick explanation of a GL resolution vs GM edict vs GM decision, please?



I can cover the first two. A resolution is a suggestion to be incorporated into GL law. It is proposed prior to the yearly GL session, discussed there and voted on. 

An edict is something that the GM can issue for his year. This year for instance GM Walt Rogers issued the edict that he wanted all lodges ended with the citing of the Master's charge by the WM. An edict is only good for that GM's year, but they are often adopted into a resolution the following year. 

I think that a decision is just something the GM makes a ruling on if there's a dispute, but I'm not certain on that one. 

Feel free to correct me should I have misunderstood any of these.


----------



## crono782 (Apr 5, 2013)

I was thinking that too. The details online are sparse, but I found this quote from MasonicWorld:



> "In the narrower sense, Masonic law rest upon the Old Constitutions, the Old Charges and the Landmarks; the superstructure is made up of the Constitutions and By-Laws of Grand Lodges; the decisions of Grand Lodges on appeals; the edicts of Grand Masters; the decisions of Grand Masters, sometimes standing without review, more often reviewed and confirmed by Grand Lodges."



So yes? A decision is basically kinda like an edict, but in response to an appeal that requires them to "decide"? Whereas an edict is a self standing proclamation?


----------



## Mac (Apr 5, 2013)

That's how I understood it. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Ecossais (Apr 5, 2013)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> In the MM Obligation we agreed to abide by the Grand Lodge Law, ALL parts thereof. A violation of any part of one's Obligation IS a Masonic Disciplinary Violation.



When the current description of a "regulation" Past Master's apron was written, as it appears in Article 273 of our Grand Lodge Law, it specifically did not outlaw the Past Masters' aprons that were still in use. The pertinent part of the article reads: "In addition to using the Past Master's now being worn, it shall be permissible for Past Masters to wear aprons with the same design and insignia as provided for the Worshipful Master, but the addition of the Arc (or Quadrant) under the points of the Compasses would be optional."

So, it appears that this means if you have a Past Masters apron that was in use at the time this law went into effect, you can wear it without fear of Brother Bill Lins bringing you up on Masonic charges.

As I said before, I have seen many different Past Masters' aprons being worn, and some are fairly new. But, I have never seen a Brother harassed or criticized for wearing a Past Master's apron that was not "regulation." 

But, since we have some who want to be sticklers, be aware that if your PM apron is bordered in anything other than "blue silk velvet or braid, one inch in width," then it is not regulation.


----------



## Bill Lins (Apr 6, 2013)

chrmc said:


> I can cover the first two. A resolution is a suggestion to be incorporated into GL law. It is proposed prior to the yearly GL session, discussed there and voted on.
> 
> An edict is something that the GM can issue for his year. This year for instance GM Walt Rogers issued the edict that he wanted all lodges ended with the citing of the Master's charge by the WM. An edict is only good for that GM's year, but they are often adopted into a resolution the following year.
> 
> ...



You hit it pretty closely. If a GM wants one of his edicts to survive his term of office, he can present it to the Brethren at the Grand Annual Communication for their approval. I doubt M:.W:. Rogers will do that with his edict regarding the MM Closing Charge (_not_ the Master's Charge- that's in the Installation of Officers ceremony). GM's Decisions do have to be presented & approved at the GAC- it isn't optional.


----------



## Bill Lins (Apr 6, 2013)

Ecossais said:


> it appears that this means if you have a Past Masters apron that was in use at the time this law went into effect, you can wear it without fear of Brother Bill Lins bringing you up on Masonic charges.



If you'll refer back to my earlier posts, I believe I made it clear that I, personally, wouldn't begin to consider making any kind of fuss over a PM apron. I was answering another Brother's question regarding what could happen should someone else do so. I think we, as a Fraternity, have much greater issues to deal with, survival being the most critical thereof.


----------



## MarkR (Apr 7, 2013)

Personally, I'm glad that Minnesota allows a great deal of latitude in Master Mason and Past Master aprons.  About the only rules are that purple and gold are reserved for Grand Lodge, and that the Past Master emblem is the square, compasses, quadrant, and blazing sun.


----------



## Bill Lins (Apr 7, 2013)

MarkR said:


> the Past Master emblem is the square, compasses, quadrant, and blazing sun.



That is the same PM emblem we recognize in Texas, also.


----------



## Mac (Apr 7, 2013)

I thought here it was the compasses, sun, and quadrant (in the law book). 

Don't have it in front of me of course. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bill Lins (Apr 7, 2013)

Right you are! (I missed that about the square). You're alright, Mac- I don't care WHAT your professors say about you!  :wink:


----------



## jwhoff (Apr 7, 2013)

well now ... they have been quite vocal on the topic of Bro. Mac now, haven't they.

:001_rolleyes:


----------



## Roy Vance (Apr 7, 2013)

Mac said:


> I thought here it was the compasses, sun, and quadrant (in the law book).
> 
> Don't have it in front of me of course.





When the current description of a "regulation" Past Master's apron was written, as it appears in *Article 273 *of our Grand Lodge Law, it specifically did not outlaw the Past Masters' aprons that were still in use. The pertinent part of the article reads: "In addition to using the Past Master's now being worn, it shall be permissible for Past Masters to wear aprons with the _*same design and insignia as provided for the Worshipful Master, *_(italics me), but the _*addition*_ of the Arc (or Quadrant) under the points of the Compasses would be optional." 

That was per Bro. Ecossias' earlier post. That is also the way I read it in the Law Book just a few minutes ago. My interpretation would be to have the square and compasses with the blazing sun over the quadrant, but that is just my interpretation. I do not want to misstate and cause any problems or controversy.
:45:
Roy Vance
San Angelo Lodge 570 JD
San Angelo, TX
Phil Head Lodge 1415 JW
Carlsbad, TX


----------



## Bill Lins (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Roy Vance (Apr 7, 2013)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> View attachment 3058



Yes sir, that is my interpretation of the statement. Thanks. And thanks for the other thing, also. A lesson learned.


----------



## Roy Vance (Apr 7, 2013)

This has nothing to do with a PM apron, but is concerns aprons. If you are a member of Tranquility Lodge 2000 and have one of the custom aprons made, are they allowed in any other Lodge?


----------



## Bill Lins (Apr 8, 2013)

While I know of nothing in the Law prohibiting it, as a matter of protocol I would only wear the T2K apron in another Lodge if I was there to promote T2K or on some other sort of official business regarding T2K.


----------



## Bill Lins (Apr 8, 2013)

Although it's probably not "legal", here's one I really like.


----------



## crono782 (Apr 8, 2013)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> While I know of nothing in the Law prohibiting it, as a matter of protocol I would only wear the T2K apron in another Lodge if I was there to promote T2K or on some other sort of official business regarding T2K.



What about the TLR apron? It would seem to me that the TLR apron would be slightly more proper to wear about everywhere.


----------



## Mac (Apr 8, 2013)

I wear my TLR apron whenever I can.


----------



## DaveBowman (Dec 13, 2021)

All my research tells me that the Past Master emblem was just the compasses open on a protractor with a radiant sun-face in the center. There is an example of that dated 1775 on the Phoenix Masonry website, and George Washington's PM jewel is like that, and that is the design of the PM jewel as shown in the first monitor by Jeremy Cross in 1819. So, when did some GLs start adding a square to the PM jewel? Did that start in the 20th century?


----------



## Glen Cook (Dec 13, 2021)

I think you mean Jeremy Cross’ first monitor, as Webb (and in a practical sense, Pritchard) monitors were before that.  

For additional history, see http://www.themasonictrowel.com/Articles/Symbolism/general_files/past_master_jewel.htm



			Past Masters · What's in a Portrait? · Scottish Rite Masonic Museum & Library Online Exhibitions
		










						Past Master's Jewel, 1831 - Grand Lodge of Free & Accepted Masons of the State of New York
					

This magnificent jewel was presented on April 12, 1831, to Worshipful Master William Cuscaden by Benevolent Lodge No. 142, New York. It is made of gold, silver and composite metal, with inlaid rhinestones and an amethyst, and with what may be a ruby at the top. Brother Cuscaden was first seen on...




					nymasons.org
				




Not all jurisdictions mandate a form of PM jewel.

PM jewels within jurisdictions vary. https://masonicmedals.net/product-category/medals-jewels/past-masters-jewels-th453-th455/


----------



## Keith C (Dec 14, 2021)

Interesting reawakening of a 8 year old Zombie thread.

PA is one of those limited Jurisdictions in the US where the PM's Jewel and Apron consist of a square with the 47th Problem of Euclid pendant from it.  I have not seen a PM's apron or Jewel that is not identical except for Lodge Number to all the other PM aprons and jewels in PA.  Just as no one wears "custom" or "different" MM aprons in Lodge.  You wear the apron that the Lodge supplies.  We do this to maintain the philosophy that all MMs meet "on the Level." No one has a "fancier" apron than another.


----------



## DaveBowman (Dec 14, 2021)

Glen Cook said:


> I think you mean Jeremy Cross’ first monitor, as Webb (and in a practical sense, Pritchard) monitors were before that.
> 
> For additional history, see http://www.themasonictrowel.com/Articles/Symbolism/general_files/past_master_jewel.htm
> 
> ...


Brother Cook:

Well, yes, I did mean "Jeremy Cross' first monitor." 

I wrote, "... the first monitor by Jeremy Cross in 1819." At the time I wrote it, I didn't realize that it might be misread to mean that the Cross monitor was the first monitor ever. It wasn't.

But, getting back to the simple design of the Past Master's jewel, it did appear in "the first monitor by Jeremy Cross in 1819." Certainly, there were earlier monitors by Webb and Preston, but, to my knowledge, they did not show or describe a Past Master's jewel.

What I am trying to determine is, where did the Past Master's jewel come from? It may be impossible to know who first went to a silversmith and had one made. But, when was the first time that anyone published either an image or a written description of the Past Master's jewel.

I have found a description of the compasses on a "circle of 90 degrees" in the 14th Degree of the Francken MS., and a similar description of a "crownd Compas, the points extended to a Circle of 60 degrees..." in the 18th Degree of the Francken MS, which dates those descriptions to 1783. Granted, they are not Past Master's jewels, but they do consist of compasses opened on a "circle" of either 60 or 90 degrees.

Also, there is a Past Master's jewel, made of coin silver, and engraved with the date "1775," when it was presented by Dona Lodge No. 169 to "Arch. Cunningham, their P. Master." (I don't know where Dona Lodge No. 169 was. But, this jewel sold at auction in 2010 for $800, and pictures of it are shown on the Phoenix Masonry website. 

My research to date shows that the original Past Master's jewel was compasses opened on a graduated segment of a circle, with a radiant sun-face in the center. About the time of the Union of 1813, the U.G.L.E. switched to the 47th Problem of Euclid on a square silver plate, suspended from a Master's square.


----------

